# Pilote Motorhomes



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Glenn Harris, our Service Manager and Lawrence our Sales manager went to Nantes France at the invitation of Pilote for a tour of their production facility.

They were extremely impressed with the facilities their, own woodworking making their own interior furniture, nothing bought in except appliances, everything thouroughly tested before installation.

Every single item is marked with the customers name, they make only to order and are extremely prouid of their product and it shows.

They claim that a customer can collect their finished vans without the need for a PDI and drrive happily away.

Should ther be any need for warranty recticiation, spares are rfeadily available and the dealer himself can authourise the work to be done without having to report and seek authourisation. !

Advertising removed by moderators

Peter


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Aw what was the advertising link that has been removed? Was it just the website for JCM? or actually Pilote?

Sometimes this moderation takes the biscuit thought JCM were a paid up business member?

Greenie


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

maybe an unsubtle way of telling us he has become a Pilote dealer. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

cabby
added why not a Fleurette tour Peter.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

greenasthegrass said:


> Aw what was the advertising link that has been removed? Was it just the website for JCM? or actually Pilote?
> 
> Sometimes this moderation takes the biscuit thought JCM were a paid up business member?
> 
> Greenie


Could not agree more, its pathetic, I just said that we are now a Pilote Franchise for the south east was removed, no other forum has taken umbrage, we have been congratuated !

Peter


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now now Peter, you know the rules, stop carping. Not as if it is the first time. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

cabby said:


> Now now Peter, you know the rules, stop carping. Not as if it is the first time. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> cabby


To be honest Cabby, I could not care less, some people on here are pathetic in their attitudes and hair splitting, typical PC brigade with nothing better to do.

Peter


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> JCM were a paid up business member?


He is a normal business member same as all the other business members, unfortunately can't have free for all of none paying advertisers 



> no other forum has taken umbrage


especially when you are a paying advertiser on at least one of them eh Peter lol 

Don't take it to heart though, the mods pull posts from many traders trying it on for a little free advertising


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> cabby said:
> 
> 
> > Now now Peter, you know the rules, stop carping. Not as if it is the first time. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Well someone agreed with me !

One of your posts on Motorhome Facts has been thanked by Chigman. The Title of the thread is "Pilote Motorhomes" To view the post, please click on the following link: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-968895.html#968895 http://www.motorhomefacts.com


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

An interesting exchange of views.

Remarkable and note worthy too.

Congratulations Peter, Alan.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Well done Peter, wish you well with your new franchise.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Agree with above , can,t see the problem in his original post having read it in full on another forum.
Good luck. Now I just wish they could also deal with Euramobil
even as service agents if they did not want a full sales franchise.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Chudders said:


> Agree with above , can,t see the problem in his original post having read it in full on another forum.
> Good luck. Now I just wish they could also deal with Euramobil
> even as service agents if they did not want a full sales franchise.


Thank you, as regards service work, far too much hassle involved especially with warranty rectification, we would have to get the parts............ when? Pay for them up front........ argue the toss about whether it was warranty or not, send the old bits back for credit and wait ages to get paid, if ever and the labour rate is well below normal charges.

Warranty work is always subsidised by sales.

With Pilote we are assured that IF EVER, they will take our word for it, supply the parts free of all charges ASAP unlike many other converters.

Pity more suppliers did not follow suit.

Peter


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Peter
with my official hat on:-
With a nod towards your original post, it was a bit of a press release wasn't it? We are not like MMM or any of the magazines, and I can't answer for other forums, but we don't do advertorials! And if any trader had put that up, it would also have been edited / moved as advertising, and I am sure that some other traders would have complained if it had been left. Advertising is up to Nuke and we (the mods) look after the content of the forums.

Now, as a member and Pilote owner, I am pleased that you have the franchise in the south and there is somebody a bit closer than Hayes to get things for my MH, even if she is a bit long in the tooth now :roll: And if I win on the premium bonds (don't do the lottery!), I would be looking at a new Pilote to replace Stella2.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I was just lookng on the Pilote website to compare the models with my Fleurette migratuer 73LJ, did not see much difference between the twin bed model. could not find a price, but I did try search, but maybe this was not the post to do this on. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Mike,

Sorry do not agree with you its called *NEWS/INFORMATION/FACTS*, without it you and other owners would not know........

Peter


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

cabby said:


> I was just lookng on the Pilote website to compare the models with my Fleurette migratuer 73LJ, did not see much difference between the twin bed model. could not find a price, but I did try search, but maybe this was not the post to do this on. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> cabby


Patience Cabby, all will be revealed in due course on you know where. www.XXXXXXXXXXXXXX.com !

Early days yet, I only agreed the deal yesterday when I went down to Robertsbidge for the Staff's Xmas Party at Rock Hills.

Good night out and for a mass produced meal, excellent quality

Peter


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It gets more interesting with each post I think, Alan.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pilote*

Well done to Peter and his team on becoming Pilote dealers.

Is Pilote part of a larger group or still an independant?

Russell


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Still independent as far as I know, Russell. They also own the Frankia brand.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

erneboy said:


> It gets more interesting with each post I think, Alan.


Yes, we had the party there two years ago when I got chatted up by two very nice nubile females who had all the promises of a vey interesting and physically demanding 'after party' liason.

Being of a suspicious nature I chickened out thinking why should they chat up a slim 6 foot albeit good looking man who could have been their grandfather !

Peter


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Pity you can't take on the Hymer franchise. :wink: 

tony


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Frankia could do with the JC touch in the UK


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Peter, if Pilote treat UK franchise the same as the ones in France you will have no problem at all. When I had some warranty issues with my last Pilote one email to the factory sorted me an appointment at a dealer to rectify the issues with no hassle what so ever, the dealer was pleasant, helpful and efficient even though I had not purchased from them (actually bought in Germany) he also told me he was very happy to work with Pilote as they were the best! (they did have other franchises as well as Pilote).


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Well done on the Pilote deal, Peter. 
Does that mean you will also be handling the LeVoyageur brand.
I do hope so...

Patrick


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Well done Peter, best wishes with your new venture. I only wish I lived closer to your company. bigfrank3


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Ironic this thread, advetising edited in the first post which has resulted in what is probably even better advertising with all the positive comments.
Good luck to what appears to be a respected company. Just wish I lived closer


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> Pity you can't take on the Hymer franchise. :wink:
> 
> tony


Unfortunately we do not have any more room, we are full to the gunnels already with bought and paid for stock, its not the money, it is space.

Peter


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Chudders, it was a plot to generate the publicity, either that or a complete cock up. :lol: 

tony


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

I have heard very few negative comments about Pilote although my experience has only been with their budget 'Mooveo' brand.

Owned one for a year, found it excellent value for money and well put together.

Only changed because we found our Hymer, and I still had a nagging doubt about the X250 2.3 and its transmission.

Pilote only Peter, or the odd budget Mooveo as well?

Good luck with the franchise.

Paul


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Chudders said:


> Ironic this thread, advetising edited in the first post which has resulted in what is probably even better advertising with all the positive comments.
> Good luck to what appears to be a respected company. Just wish I lived closer


Absolutely Chudders. 

We are lucky to have an equally good dealer near us, but if we lived close to Johns Cross I wouldn't hesitate. You don't get a reputation like Peter has unless you fully deserve it.

(With the official hat on) I sometimes wonder why Peter feels the need to stretch the forum rules to the limit, when he gets all the advertising he could ask for every time he helps someone out with a problem - which he does all the time on here! 

OK - he's a wily old so-and-so :wink: but that doesn't detract from the excellent help and service he gives to so many of our members.

Pity more dealers don't offer a similar quality of caring service!

Dave


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I quite like some of the Pilote range. Does anyone know where there is a Pilote dealer anywhere in the East Sussex / south Kent area?

Harvey


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

ingram said:


> I quite like some of the Pilote range. Does anyone know where there is a Pilote dealer anywhere in the East Sussex / south Kent area?
> 
> Harvey


er,.... 8) :lol:


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

ingram said:


> I quite like some of the Pilote range. Does anyone know where there is a Pilote dealer anywhere in the East Sussex / south Kent area?
> 
> Harvey


Hi Harvey,

What a concidence, we have just agreed to stock new Pilotes and if you call in or give us a ring, Lawrence, Andy or Mark will be pleased to discuss the entire range of Pilote with you.

Peter


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The rumour I heard is true then Peter the Pilote
:wink: 

Dave p


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

There are old Pilotes and bold Pilotes but. only in East Sussex are there bold, old Pilotes. :!: 

Ian
.


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

But not the Peter Pilot ... No way!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

daedalas, 
we heard you the first time
I said ,we heard you the first time.

or are you Fred . Elliott reincarnated. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Dave p


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> daedalas,
> we heard you the first time
> I said ,we heard you the first time.
> 
> ...


Thanks for drawing my attention to that! Dealt with so you don't need to repeat yourself yet again! :lol: I did like your notification though! :lol:

Dave


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

ianhibs said:


> There are old Pilotes and bold Pilotes but. only in East Sussex are there bold, old Pilotes. :!:
> 
> Ian
> .


Hung up my pilots hat a few years ago, must admit it was handy landing at the Johns Cross Inn's helipad, saved the M3/M25/A21 drive.

Bit hairy as it was built on a ledge in the side of the sloping ground at the back of the pub.

Most scary landing I ever had was on the Lands End Fort in the Solent, helipad was on the side and about 60 feet above the sea, very difficult to judge but I did get on at the first attempt!

What a 'Grand Design' accomplishment that conversion was, master bedroom had a revolving bed!

Peter


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

A wee bit off track (or runway) phonetic spelling of Pilote please, is it pilot or peeloh??
viator


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

viator said:


> A wee bit off track (or runway) phonetic spelling of Pilote please, is it pilot or peeloh??
> viator


Peelote with my schoolboy french !

Pierre este en anglais pilote, reminds me of when I was In Pau, France having flown down there in a Piper Aztec and there was a french aerobatic pilot I met in the control tower who offered me a flight in his plane in the hope of making me 'green' with his stunts

He pulled every trick in the book and I still walked away straight legged after we landed and had a smile on my face.

Peter


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry to go on about it but can you say which it is again for me.

peelote, ok, but does one sound the e on the end and is the T silent. unlike the other pilote. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

appologies for that.   

cabby


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

cabby said:


> Sorry to go on about it but can you say which it is again for me.
> 
> peelote, ok, but does one sound the e on the end and is the T silent. unlike the other pilote. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


pillot ................... http://french.about.com/library/pronunciation/bl-audiodico-p.htm

Peter


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Evening DTP & all

Ah ... Maybe I got it wrong.

My thought was Peter THE Pilot - that absolutely splendid chap who flew his private aircraft for a gang of SAS guys to leap out of at 25,000 ft to test the possibilities of a new way of covert operation and so start developing what is now a vital SOP ... when the RAF c/wouldn't - no Herc available or some such.

And The Peter Pilot is USAF-ese for the squadron JP

All Magnificent Men. 

If only Icarus had listened ...


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

[quote
With Pilote we are assured that IF EVER, they will take our word for it, supply the parts free of all charges ASAP unlike many other converters.

Pity more suppliers did not follow suit.

Peter[/quote]

Unfortunately I had a bad experience with Pilote some years ago. At 3 years old the body started to get corrosion spots on the outer skin due to defective panels where metal rivets were touching the inside of the skin and causing a reaction. Hayes made every effort to try and get the repairs done within a reasonable time but Pilote's attitude was that the French customers would be dealt with first, the British ones would have to wait, could be a year or more before they got round to mine.

Sold the van asap and have since bought two Hymers which have never given any problems whatever.

I do wish you the best in this venture Peter, just hope they don't do anything similar to your customers in the future.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info but that was some time ago, in our case we have the knowledge and skills inhouse to repair/rebuild most things.

The impression Glenn got from his visit that they were most concerned about quality and took an immense pride from the ground floor up to top management in their product.

If they did not we would not have taken on the franchise.

This involves us in a considerable financial outlay out of our own pocket as we unlike 99% of dealers pay cash before delivery and do not run a finance house stocking plan.

Peter


----------

